# Reptiles that eat insects all their lives?



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm trying to find a pet reptile that's both nice and half easy to keep and that will help me keeping down the numbers in my exploding roach colonies.

Are there any pet reptiles that will meet the above criteria? Bearded dragons for example won't do because they will convert their diet to vegetarian foods only.


----------



## Aubrey Sidwell (Feb 13, 2006)

Why not a veiled chameleon? They are ravish eaters. The one I know of that is a male eat's 10-15 crickets daily. They can be vegetable eaters but not sustained. They live on a protein diet. Just coat the roach with calcium powder the same as you would for a cricket and watch them dissapear.


----------



## TheDarkFinder (Feb 13, 2006)

Anoles, chamenlons, most geckos-but some need fruit, skinks, most frogs. 
a short list. A dozen anoles works wonders for a over productive roach colony. 
thedarkfinder


----------



## Stylopidae (Feb 13, 2006)

Pacman frog or a pixie frog will work,also


----------



## Crotalus (Feb 13, 2006)

Leopard gecko


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks so far... but keep it comming!! I need as many options as possible!  

I'm looking up every suggestion!


----------



## Kayv (Feb 13, 2006)

Askie monitors, with maybe an occational pinkie.


----------



## ReptileMan27 (Feb 13, 2006)

Monitors and chams are not begginer herps and require alot of care and room. Your best bet would be a leopard gecko or fat tailed gecko . They both eat cricks,and mealworms as there staple diet. There are also very easy to care for and dont get big.


----------



## padkison (Feb 14, 2006)

After much research, my son is planning on getting a Leopard Gecko in May at the exotic animal show.  This is based on ease of care, coolness and price.  They don't need a UVB light.  If you avoid getting more than one male, you can house multiples in one cage.

Check here for care sheet.

http://www.anapsid.org/leopardgek.html

Many petstores carry them.


----------



## jwmeeker (Feb 15, 2006)

I would go with a dwarf monitor, such as a the red or yellow ridge tailed monitor, often called an ackie (V. acanthurus).  They only get about 18-24 inches including the tail and are super active.  That's what I'm feeding all of my B. dubia to, plus a few other dwarf monitors.  

Justin
www.donmeeker.50megs.com


----------



## LHP (Feb 15, 2006)

Blue tongued skinks might be worth a look.  While they are omnivores, they can certainly help you with your roaches (I know mine do!).  I give mine a mix of veggies, a little fruit (suckers for bananas!) and protein.  Some of the protein items mine get include eggs, chicken, worms, lots of roaches, catfood, fish, rat pups, and mice.  They are fantasic animal room gargbage disposals...if a snake refuses a mouse (F/T) the skinks never do.   

They are beautiful, hardy, usually handlable, and their diets are easy if kept balanced.  All around great pet lizards!  

Lindsey


----------



## RVS (Feb 15, 2006)

ReptileMan27 said:
			
		

> Monitors and chams are not begginer herps and require alot of care and room. Your best bet would be a leopard gecko or fat tailed gecko . They both eat cricks,and mealworms as there staple diet. There are also very easy to care for and dont get big.


I completely agree with ReptileMan.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks again for your suggestions!  

So of all mentioned, which one is the reptile that can be without food the longest?


----------



## Steffen (Feb 16, 2006)

Some snakes eat insects as well. I suppose they would be the one to go the longest time without eating.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 16, 2006)

Steffen said:
			
		

> Some snakes eat insects as well. I suppose they would be the one to go the longest time without eating.


Arn't those snakes pretty small in general? I doubt they'd be able to gobble up a fully grown dubia roach... or am I wrong? :? 

I've also been looking into legless lizards. That would be my top priority because they absolutely rock, but I don't seem to be able to get my hands on one


----------



## Stylopidae (Feb 16, 2006)

I've heard pacmans can live for more than eight months without food.

Mine didn't eat for three months and didn't seem to lose any weight

Plus, their appetites are huge to begin with


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 16, 2006)

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> I've heard pacmans can live for more than eight months without food.
> 
> Mine didn't eat for three months and didn't seem to lose any weight
> 
> Plus, their appetites are huge to begin with


Huh? Don't they eat gosts?  

Got any scientific name for that creature?


----------



## Stylopidae (Feb 16, 2006)

Ceterophys ornata/cranwelli

The genus name may be spelled wrong

They can take prey as large as themselves...when Jabba was about three months, he had no problem taking down a dozen full grown crickets every other day when he was at about twice the size of a quarter


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 16, 2006)

An interesting alternative but I'm not such a big frog person (at least not right now... who knows..  )


----------



## Stylopidae (Feb 16, 2006)

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> An interesting alternative but I'm not such a big frog person (at least not right now... who knows..  )


You know...neither was I, but I love Jabba now.

They don't have stringent care requirements. I change mine's waterbowl once every three days and he only uses it to defecate. I find if you keep it moist enough, it'll never need a waterbowl.

True, they never move but their size is impressive enough to be a surprising display animal. All you need to do is keep them warm and wet and they'll never brumate.

Other than that, if you don't want a horned frog (best option to curb an overproductive roach colony IMO) go with a couple of fat tailed geckos or leos.


----------



## Crotalus (Feb 16, 2006)

Or why not a few Coleonyx spp. geckos


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 16, 2006)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Or why not a few Coleonyx spp. geckos


Wow, sweet! But I guess they don't have any large fat reserves? Daily feeding nessessary?


----------



## padkison (Feb 16, 2006)

*Snakes*

_Aren't those snakes pretty small in general? I doubt they'd be able to gobble up a fully grown dubia roach... or am I wrong?

I've also been looking into legless lizards. That would be my top priority because they absolutely rock, but I don't seem to be able to get my hands on one _

Check out this link on Green Snakes.  Care sheet says they eat roaches (as well as many other bugs.)  Sheet says they are voracious eaters. 

http://members.aol.com/TheWyvernsLair/snakes/green.html

BTW - I have an Eastern Glass Lizard I found on the beach in South Carolina last November.  They are very interesting looking, but spend almost all their time buried.  This guy's a juvenile and medium crickets are his staple.  I would offer him for trade, but have promised him to the curator at the local state science museum as a donation as their current specimen is getting old.


----------



## Crotalus (Feb 16, 2006)

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> Wow, sweet! But I guess they don't have any large fat reserves? Daily feeding nessessary?


No not every day, every three days or so


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 16, 2006)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> No not every day, every three days or so


Could they go a week w/o feeding in case of an emergency (so to speak) if properly fed for a time before that?


----------



## Crotalus (Feb 16, 2006)

I dont know, you better check with some gecko enthusiast


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 19, 2006)

Ok... what have you done to me?
I saw these:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=61232
and it seems I'm slowly warming up to the idea...

I WANNA HUG IT!  
But is a pacman a frog an animal that will graceously accept a hug from me or will it try and eat my head? Does it secrete any poison or stuff like that and how about sounds? Does it call for mates half the night?


----------



## Crotalus (Feb 19, 2006)

Instead of a Ceratophrys I´d go for a Bufo ssp. 
They are more active (atleast the smaller species) and eat like crazy (which we all like)
Why not a Bufo marinus, cane toad.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 19, 2006)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Instead of a Ceratophrys I´d go for a Bufo ssp.
> They are more active (atleast the smaller species) and eat like crazy (which we all like)
> Why not a Bufo marinus, cane toad.


I'll check it out! Thanks for the suggestion... everything is more than welcome


----------



## Arach-attack (Feb 19, 2006)

How about a Frilled Dragon?
They are strictley carnivores and have a pretty healthy appetite.
Also very entertaining.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 19, 2006)

Arach-attack said:
			
		

> How about a Frilled Dragon?
> They are strictley carnivores and have a pretty healthy appetite.
> Also very entertaining.


A very tempting suggestion. But I doubt I could give it an adequate tank size. The space I have to offer covers 1½X4½ ft


----------



## OldHag (Feb 19, 2006)

My pacman frog, when disturbed would puff up and smell like a skunk. But that was only when it was being disturbed by the cat. (who by the way, ended up with a cut paw and a bad flavor in her mouth)
He made several attempts on my life as well. Wanted to eat my hand and anyother body part I introduced into his cage... dont ask...


----------



## Stylopidae (Feb 20, 2006)

They seem to spend their day planning their menus. Flies, crickets, dogs, cats, people, airplanes, dump trucks...nothing's off limits.

As for a B. Murinus...they seem to be difficult to find.


----------



## LHP (Feb 20, 2006)

> As for a B. Murinus...they seem to be difficult to find.


Cane toads (Bufo marinus) are illegal in some states (for good reason in warmer climates) so depending where you live you may not be able to find them.  Glades usually has them: http://www.gherp.com/gherp/pages/amphibstock.htm

Don't know about overseas availability...


Pixie frogs aka African bullfrogs (Pyxicephalus adspersus) are supposed to be great...huge and hardy.
There are some really great photos of them around the net...here is one 
http://www.shannon-fishery-board.ie/guides/coarse/pics05/bullfrog220.JPG 


Lindsey


----------



## Crotalus (Feb 20, 2006)

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> As for a B. Murinus...they seem to be difficult to find.


They are easy to find here in Sweden


----------



## RVS (Feb 20, 2006)

What about Ophisaurus apodus?
Have you looked into those?


----------



## Stylopidae (Feb 20, 2006)

LHP said:
			
		

> Cane toads (Bufo marinus) are illegal in some states (for good reason in warmer climates) so depending where you live you may not be able to find them.  Glades usually has them: http://www.gherp.com/gherp/pages/amphibstock.htm
> 
> Don't know about overseas availability...
> 
> ...


LHP...I love you. Seriously. I have been searching for almost two years for one.

Anyone got a caresheet?


----------



## LHP (Feb 20, 2006)

No problem!

Also keep an eye out in pet stores... a lot of times they get in shipments with a few unsolicited marinus but they know they are not supposed to have them or they are nervous about customers wanting to take home the infamous cane toad so they give them a silly common name- "Giant SA Toad" or just "Toad."  Sometimes they even have the name _B. marinus_ printed under the made-up common name.  

I have never had one (at this point even the easiest amphibian is too high maintenance for me!) but from what I understand they are really hardy and you care for them as you would an American or Fowler's Toad...just bigger.  I hear they LOVE to spawn in koi ponds in Key West.  (Looked around when I was down there but I couldn't find any) This is probably why Glades always has them...WC from Florida. 

Have you looked at the Rococo Toad?  I've seen those at quite a few herp shows. 

Good luck! 
Lindsey


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 20, 2006)

RVS said:
			
		

> What about Ophisaurus apodus?
> Have you looked into those?


They are one of my absolute wanna haves! But they're very hard to come by


----------



## RVS (Feb 20, 2006)

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> They are one of my absolute wanna haves! But they're very hard to come by


Hmm, I see them from time to time for sale here in the US.
If you're in you're in Europe I'd imagine they'd be even easier to find. I guess that's not the case.


----------



## LHP (Feb 20, 2006)

I am surprised at that as well.  Seems like here in the states they come in waves maybe a couple of times a year.  You won't see any for a while and then the kingsnake.com classifieds are filled with them...usually about $40.  Hope you have better luck in the future finding one...they're great!  Very entertaining...always up to something.  The one I deal with at work can get picky at times though.  

Lindsey


----------



## Crotalus (Feb 20, 2006)

Few people breeds them and its illegal to collect WC in Europe. Thats why they are not common in Europe


----------



## Thoth (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm suprised noone mentioned tokay geckos they can put away the food (have a large female once ate 2 doz. crickets in one sitting). I had an escapee survive without feeding or watering for 3 months before I caught him again (admittedly he was rather scrawny when I did catch him) So one week with some roaches in the enclosure with it, should be fine.

Don't know how sunny it is in your part of the world but with a magnifying glass you can have hours of fun thinning you colony.

Or use them in an elaborate protection scheme with various restraunts, threating them to get the board of health to shut them down due to roach infestation unless the paid or fed you (or combination thereof)


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 20, 2006)

Thoth said:
			
		

> I'm suprised noone mentioned tokay geckos they can put away the food (have a large female once ate 2 doz. crickets in one sitting). I had an escapee survive without feeding or watering for 3 months before I caught him again (admittedly he was rather scrawny when I did catch him) So one week with some roaches in the enclosure with it, should be fine.
> 
> Don't know how sunny it is in your part of the world but with a magnifying glass you can have hours of fun thinning you colony.
> 
> Or use them in an elaborate protection scheme with various restraunts, threating them to get the board of health to shut them down due to roach infestation unless the paid or fed you (or combination thereof)


Also a very interesting sollution to my problem... I checked it out, seemingly they like fingers and hands as much as insects but I'll keep them in mind because in case I don't find any other animal I will go with these  

I guess I'll check out all the gecko family again before deciding, afterall I'm only at the beginning of my research into legged reptiles.

Sun?... I'd proberbly be better off throwing them into the snow one by one


----------



## Beardo (Feb 20, 2006)

I also say go with a Tokay Gecko. They are lots of fun and can eat just about anything. I had an adult female which would occasionally eat fully grown Hissers!


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 21, 2006)

What about crested geckos? Arn't they easier to keep than Tokays? Crested geckos even regonize standing water and they're half tollerant of being handled (when nessessary)... 

Are they easier to keep?


----------



## Thoth (Feb 21, 2006)

I think they're about the same in terms of difficulty to keep, though crested eat fruit in addition to just insects so that is a possible drawback. With my tokays I just have a bottle with a small hole or valve drip into a shallows dish in the enclosure and they drink from it. The only significant difference between the two is you'd use a heat lamp with the tokays and nothing with the cresteds, depending on how warm your home is. 

It is said that if you get young tokays you can acclimatize them to being handled, i've seen people handle them and still have all their fingers . On drawback with crested is that if they lose their tails it does not grow back. Also cresteds won't eat as much as a tokay. 

 Personally I think the colors on the tokay are prettier.


----------



## Thoth (Feb 21, 2006)

Also there is the skunk or lined gecko (Gekko vittatus), gaining popularity here in the States. Almost as big as tokays, similiar care and nicer disposition (or so I've heard).


----------



## Ewok (Feb 21, 2006)

yeah tokays would definantly keep  your roach colony in check. I have one that is about 8 in.. it escaped on to my screened porch and has lived there for years, its big and fat. I live in a warm climate so it does really well living off roaches  and small mice that run in.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm swaying back and forth all the time between what I'd rather like. But my original premise was that I would get an eating machine. If I want something else then i should get it as an extra.

Is there any difference in how tollerant females are in comparison to males?
Will thick all arround welding gloves keep the teeth out of my fingers?

Edit
How loud is the call and does a single Tokay call?

Edit edit:
If they can store fat in their tails for several months why does every caresheet say I should feed an adult every other day?

If I turned down the temp to the lowest temp allowed and went away for a week, would the tokay be in serious danger, provided it had water? I need to know these things, because there are several occasions during the year where I'll be gone for that long and if the Tokay would be harmed by it I would obvioulsy not act with responsibility..


----------



## Ewok (Feb 21, 2006)

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> I'm swaying back and forth all the time between what I'd rather like. But my original premise was that I would get an eating machine. If I want something else then i should get it as an extra.
> 
> Is there any difference in how tollerant females are in comparison to males?
> Will thick all arround welding gloves keep the teeth out of my fingers?
> ...


 Mine made a croaking sound before when I tried to catch it,  but it wasn't real loud. Yeah welding gloves would keep thier teeth from hurting you. One time I caught mine with leather yard working gloves, it bit the glove but I didn't feel any teeth penetrating through it. It was a strong bite though, and he didn't let go right away either.


----------



## Randolph XX() (Feb 21, 2006)

Savannah monitors and several other small monitors?


----------



## xelda (Feb 22, 2006)

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> How loud is the call and does a single Tokay call?


You can hear samples of what Tokay calls sound like here: link
You have to scroll down a little bit to hear the male mating call.  Their calls are loud, but they're among the coolest sounds you'll ever hear a reptile make. 

Personally, I think if you're wanting an animal that can help put away roaches, you'll want something that's large enough to eat your excess adult male roaches.  From my experience, the larger _Gekko_ spp. aren't that nuts about roaches although the tokays will take them.  Chameleons eat large roaches like candy, but that's more of a high maintenance animal than what you seem to be looking for.  Adult leopard geckos can take on adult _B. dubia_, but I wouldn't try to feed them more than two at a time.  And a baby alligator seemed intimidated eating a roach that was the size of his head.  I think it took him a couple of hours just to get it down since he couldn't tear it up.

(I've tested all this on my friend's collection, by the way.  He's kept over 100 species of herps.)

So that leaves what I think are the best choices:  dwarf monitors or bearded dragons.  I'm not sure what kind of roaches you keep, but the only feeder roaches that seem problematic for the dwarf monitors were lobster roaches.  They were too flat and awkward for the monitors to eat.  Meatier species like discoids and orange heads work really well though.  I wouldn't feed the monitors strictly insects though; they need mice, which shouldn't be a problem if you keep snakes too.

I personally would go with a bearded dragon.  Unlike monitors, they actually seem to relish eating roaches.  I produce enough excess males to feed my bearded and my friend's beardeds, and I'm actually planning on getting another bearded.  The issue with salads isn't a big deal if you already buy vegetables to feed your bugs, and an adult bearded dragon can still eat a lot of roaches in addition to a daily salad.  The only drawback is that it costs money to set beardeds up with expensive bulbs and a large cage, and ideally you should feed them everyday because going a few days without food can set them back quite a bit.  You mentioned wanting an animal that can go for long periods without food or care, but I think that defeats your purpose of wanting it around.  A reptile that eats a lot most likely NEEDS to eat a lot.  Otherwise, it's not going to make much of a dent in keeping your roach colonies down, though it is a pretty good excuse for getting another animal.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 22, 2006)

xelda said:
			
		

> You mentioned wanting an animal that can go for long periods without food or care, but I think that defeats your purpose of wanting it around.  A reptile that eats a lot most likely NEEDS to eat a lot.  Otherwise, it's not going to make much of a dent in keeping your roach colonies down, though it is a pretty good excuse for getting another animal.


The thing is, I know that I'm going to be away from home a few times during a year and it will approach a week that I'll be gone and there might be nobody who'll help me out during that time. And if I can't be away like I said without the animal still being in good health then I rather not have the reptile and throw the excess roaches in the garbage. I'm just trying to find an animal that will do ok eventhough I'll have to be gone a few times a year. I'm just trying to be responsible.

So the rest of the year I'll be at home, feeding my new friend and cutting down on the colonies 

I have B.dubia and S.tartara.. the tartaras are as large as crickets and they breed like mutants! I'm keeping both colonies on the cold side at the moment so the dubias have slowed down considerably... the tartaras though, went from 30 individuals to proberbly 1500+ in about 6-8 weeks  

Bearded dragon would be fun too and I have even a friend who's kept one for many years. I like that one too, but won't a bearded dragon switch to 100% plantfood at some point? Or do even the oldest ones eat a large number of roaches? What is the ratio in an old indiviual?


----------



## Dom (Feb 22, 2006)

One good thing about cresteds is that they don't really need as much heat as other herps. I keep mine at room temp (70F) with a heat cable for a hot spot. Most of the time they are on the cool end of their cages. I've also had them down to the low 60's and they were fine. They don't like it above the low 80's though. I'm finding them hardier than most species I've worked with.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 24, 2006)

I've checked prices for Tokays today... I can get one for about $40!  Pretty cheap IMHO!

For that price I might even consider getting two. What tank size would two need? Would 50W x 50H x 130L cm be enough?

Also, can they see red light? Because I wanna see 'em as much as possible...
Though it's possible I might get to see them quite a lot anyhow depending on how shy they are, because I have pretty little lighting in my flat anyway....


----------



## Thoth (Feb 24, 2006)

That tank is more than enough for a pair of tokays (with 60 X 30 X 30 cms is the suggested tank size for a pair) so you have enough room for even a third (a second female) or more. From the dimensions of the tank you suggest it about the size of a 75 gal., I've read people keeping 6 in a 55 gallon tank.

I don't believe they can see red light. My female is always out and about, my male if he sees any quick motion outside the tank quickly hides. If possible set your tank on end as an arboreal setup with a lot of branches to climb.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 24, 2006)

Thoth said:
			
		

> That tank is more than enough for a pair of tokays (with 60 X 30 X 30 cms is the suggested tank size for a pair) so you have enough room for even a third (a second female) or more. From the dimensions of the tank you suggest it about the size of a 75 gal., I've read people keeping 6 in a 55 gallon tank.
> 
> I don't believe they can see red light. My female is always out and about, my male if he sees any quick motion outside the tank quickly hides. If possible set your tank on end as an arboreal setup with a lot of branches to climb.



Ok thanks Thoth! Good to know that I'll be giving them enough space.

I won't be able to set them on end because I'll already have one corn snake tank beneath (same dimentions) which will be standing on 3ft from the ground


----------



## Thoth (Feb 24, 2006)

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> Ok thanks Thoth! Good to know that I'll be giving them enough space.
> 
> I won't be able to set them on end because I'll already have one corn snake tank beneath (same dimentions) which will be standing on 3ft from the ground


Thats okay becuase my tokay setup isn't either, its one of those I wish I thought of it sooner situations, just make sure there are plenty of branches for them to climb on. 

Oh yeah, I use cypress mulch as the substrate helps keep the humidity up and easy to spot clean. I don't know if its available in Sweden but other substrates can used like peat, moss, soil, bark bits, etc.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 24, 2006)

Thoth said:
			
		

> Thats okay becuase my tokay setup isn't either, its one of those I wish I thought of it sooner situations, just make sure there are plenty of branches for them to climb on.
> 
> Oh yeah, I use cypress mulch as the substrate helps keep the humidity up and easy to spot clean. I don't know if its available in Sweden but other substrates can used like peat, moss, soil, bark bits, etc.


Wow, cypress mulch! Never heard of it as a substrate! I'd love to check out a bag just to see what texture it has and such!

I'm not sure yet of what I'll use as a substrate really.... I might go with peat or maybe an artificial kind, like a green grass rug (dunno what they are called but they're pretty ugly, though said to be practical). I would also like to use the same substrate as for my corns but I'm not 100% the geckos can take it: pine bark shavings. I'll anyway give them some kind of hide (on the bottom floor) where I'll put vermiculite that I'll keep moist at all times, just for shedding skins.

Do you have any other not yet mentioned advice regarding Tokays? Stuff I have to look out for perhaps?


----------



## spiderboy (Feb 24, 2006)

*alligator*

get a baby alligator i just got one and it is so cool it eats everything and it is easy to care for

does anyone know where i can get any comercial foods for him like alligator chow?

thanks


----------



## Thoth (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes they are very fast buggers. Be careful whenever you open the enclosure, my male once took off when I was opening it to clean out the cage, while it was only open a crack. Took 3 months to catch him again.

Cypress mulch used for pet cages goes by the brand name of ZooMed Forest Floor here.

The humidity in my enclosure is roughly 80% (+/- 10% guages aren't all that accurate) so I find I don't need a humid hide.
]
<added by edit> Forgot to add that you should use calcium supplements without vitamin D3 in it.

Heres a tokay forum, its no AB though.
http://www.reptilerooms.com/forumview-43.html


----------



## dirtborder4life (Feb 27, 2006)

In reply to Cirith-no,bearded dragons never switch to an ALL vegetarian diet.They gradually eat more veggies and less insects as they get older until,when they are adults,they're diet should be about 20% insects,80% vegetables.Not a good pet to leave alone for a week though,seeing as how they eat every day. 

As my reccomendation,I say Pac-Man frog.I NEVER thought i would ever get a frog,i was just into snakes,lizards,and inverts,but now,i love mine.I have an albino named "The Blob",lol.He is an eating machine.As far as i can tell,he loves lobster roaches,...and just about everything else that moves:razz:  
If your looking for something to help you cut down on your colony,they're definitly worth taking a look at.I just keep mine on moist peat,with a water dish.Keep em warm,and feed em alot,and thats it:clap: .When they are adults,they can be left for a week without feeding,if they have a big meal prior to you leaving.Just hook a dripper up to its water dish,and hes set for that week off.


----------



## dirtborder4life (Feb 27, 2006)

*Wha???*

^^^^^Um....baby alligator? .....not a good suggestion.


----------

